# Cigar Newbie w/ Cohib Siglo IV's



## woodrowr (May 11, 2005)

Apologies, in advance if this post is unwelcome. I am new to this forum and to Cigars.

I just returned from Havana where I tried a few cigars for the first time. I brought back a box (25) of Cohiba Robusto as well as 25 Cohiba Siglo IV (in 5 stick boxes). These cigars were purchased from one of the government licensed stores. I chose these two because I enjoyed smoking them while in Havana.

I think, in hindsight that I should have purchased a wider variety, and probably fewer, cigars. I was going to give the boxes of 5 Siglo IV's to friends, but instead have been smoking the Robustos with them.

Therefore, I would like to sell the Siglo IV's to someone who will enjoy them. My questions: 
-Are Cohiba Siglo IV's considered good quality relative to other cigars?
-Would someone on this forum be interested in purchasing them?
-Are there other places to do so?
-What is a fair price? (I live in Toronto and Montreal.)

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Apologies, in advance if this post is unwelcome. I am new to this forum and to Cigars.
> 
> I just returned from Havana where I tried a few cigars for the first time. I brought back a box (25) of Cohiba Robusto as well as 25 Cohiba Siglo IV (in 5 stick boxes). These cigars were purchased from one of the government licensed stores. I chose these two because I enjoyed smoking them while in Havana.
> 
> ...


wow, can you post some pictures?


----------



## woodrowr (May 11, 2005)

I could post some pictures tomorrow. They are in sealed cardboard boxes, though. Why "wow"?


----------



## Ninja Vanish (Apr 7, 2005)

I'll be the first one to make you an offer...How about $20 for all of them? You are right, you should have bought more variety and less quantity, those Siglo Iv's are one of the worst brands ever. That is why I can only offer you $20 for what you have left. You just send me what you have and I'll mail you a check ok?


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

How did you get them in the USA?


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

jgrimball said:


> How did you get them in the USA?


Toronto is still in Canada, right?


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

DonJefe said:


> Toronto is still in Canada, right?


You didn't get the memo Jeff????

We've actually taken over parts of Canada and are converting them into a Northern Disney Land. So now Toronto, Quebec and other regions are under US Control. Who wants to visit the happiest place on earth in such damn hot weather as CA or FL, eh?


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

DonJefe said:


> Toronto is still in Canada, right?


I guess I should read he whole post. hehe :r


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

LasciviousXXX said:


> You didn't get the memo Jeff????
> 
> We've actually taken over parts of Canada and are converting them into a Northern Disney Land. So now Toronto, Quebec and other regions are under US Control. Who wants to visit the happiest place on earth in such damn hot weather as CA or FL, eh?


Damn, got left out again! It's a French Canadian conspiracy I tell ya. :BS


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

for what its worth, his IP is America Online.
Found it in 10 hops & it aint in Canada


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Oooooo looks like you've been had my man. And by the great Poker none the less. 

Now..... PISS OFF!!!


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

poker said:


> for what its worth, his IP is America Online.
> Found it in 10 hops & it aint in Canada


 :r tickticktick


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

poker said:


> for what its worth, his IP is America Online.
> Found it in 10 hops & it aint in Canada


the website describes a company based in Canada...
i think we should see some pictures of the cigars!!!


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Why "wow"?


Well lets see.....your new, you "just" got back from Cuba, your selling cigars you know nothing about...and we are suppose to just trust you??? It comes off as suspect. Maybe you should post some pictures of the box, the seal, the box code and a picture of the Sig IV. That way we can see if your sticks are fakes or if they are legit.......and then Poker can move this to the correct forum


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

poker said:


> for what its worth, his IP is America Online.
> Found it in 10 hops & it aint in Canada


Maybe he is right on the border and uses a wireless connection coming from a router in the U.S.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

[email protected] said:


> I could post some pictures tomorrow. They are in sealed cardboard boxes, though. Why "wow"?


They are in sealed boxes but you have been smoking them????

WTG Poker!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I say get into the spirit of CS, and send all of the cigars to Frank and Anita is a giant "Cuba Bomb"...then I will trust you!!


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

Are you guys recruited by High School kids? I guess it is like the swamp land I have in LA...A little tuff to sell huh??? GoodBye!!!


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Hehe, I'm enjoying reading this. Nothing like trying to pull the wool over the BOTL's at CS mate. Good Luck


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

why not just keep them and age the suckers cuz youll just go through 25 robustos quick anyways and want more.. and I hope pokers wrong or your in for black ball hell :hn


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Poker is never wrong  :r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Ninja Vanish said:


> I'll be the first one to make you an offer...How about $20 for all of them? You are right, you should have bought more variety and less quantity, those Siglo Iv's are one of the worst brands ever. That is why I can only offer you $20 for what you have left. You just send me what you have and I'll mail you a check ok?


I'll give you $21, but you must send them to me first so I can verify their authenticity with the Ambassador from Cuba, who happens to be my Uncle Hector.


----------



## SlimDiesel (Apr 13, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> I'll give you $21, but you must send them to me first so I can verify their authenticity with the Ambassador from Cuba, who happens to be my Uncle Hector.


So you must be my long, lost cousin Pedro. You know papa is pissed you didn't show up to the company picnic with us, with you we might have beatin Fidel's family at horshoes.


----------



## woodrowr (May 11, 2005)

coppertop said:


> Well lets see.....your new, you "just" got back from Cuba, your selling cigars you know nothing about...and we are suppose to just trust you??? It comes off as suspect. Maybe you should post some pictures of the box, the seal, the box code and a picture of the Sig IV. That way we can see if your sticks are fakes or if they are legit.......and then Poker can move this to the correct forum


In response and to answer the other questions posted:

I had no idea this would seem "suspect". I bought these cigars at one of the government stores in Havana and I have way more than I'm going to use. My digital cam is on loan at the moment. In the meantime I took these shots with my cell phone camera. Better pics can be done in a day or two. The stickers have a hologram of some kind on them and a code such as: AP588333

My IP address is AOL. We have AOL in Canada. They suck. My landlord has been using them forever and I share his connection when at home.

How am I smoking them if they're sealed? I'm not. The Robustos I bought are in a box of 25 that I opened and have shared with friends. The boxes of 5 Siglo IV's are sealed. I had originally intended them for friends. However, I have more cigars than I need, and my partner is not thrilled with how much money I spent. Hence the inquiry about selling.

Are these cigars a big deal? Checking around here they don't seem to be super expensive. Can anyone advise me?

Oh, and what is the correct forum?


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

well EM's? do they look legit?


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

I think the reason everyone here is a bit suspicious is that this is a forum where people come to discuss cigars and cigar related things (like Monica Lewinsky), and usually wait until the, oh, 100th or 150th post to try and sell things to other readers.

If you were to have hung out a bit, posted about stuff, chatted up a little in the chatroom, and gotten to know some of these fellas, you'd probably 

A) make some new friends
B) generated a little trust
C) eventually move the cigars (although never to a U.S. based smoker as Cuban cigars are illegal here and none of us have ever smoked them. EVER!)

However, first post offers for Cohibas are generally a red flag for scam artists. Not to say that's what you are, mind, just a harsh fact of reality in the wild and wacky world of cigar forums.

On a side note; welcome to club stogie! :r


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

Anyone think we should change Poker's user title to "sensei"?

if anyone can spot a bluff...


----------



## woodrowr (May 11, 2005)

horrorview said:


> I think the reason everyone here is a bit suspicious is that this is a forum where people come to discuss cigars and cigar related things (like Monica Lewinsky), and usually wait until the, oh, 100th or 150th post to try and sell things to other readers.
> 
> If you were to have hung out a bit, posted about stuff, chatted up a little in the chatroom, and gotten to know some of these fellas, you'd probably
> 
> ...


Thanks, Horror. I appreciate the comments. I am finding it interesting to learn a bit more about cigars etc. Of course, it was my questions that led me here to begin with, but I certainly see your point. I also didn't realize before getting the response I did, and doing some further reading, just how much of a problem counterfeit cigars is. Is there any way for someone to verify that what I have (or anyone else, for that matter) is legit?

I don't have a humidor. A local cigar store told me to put them in a sealed ziplock with another bag inside with a damp towel inside that. (Holes punched in that one.) Will this preserve these cigars sufficiently in the short term? Should I be concerned?

Just where is a newbie to go?


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

We don't know you from adam. Most of the Gorillas here are from the US so to us it's an illegal product. Even if someone were to send you the money here from the US for em, whats stopping you from just keeping the cash and your Cigars? It's not like we could call the Police.


----------



## woodrowr (May 11, 2005)

Thurm15 said:


> We don't know you from adam. Most of the Gorillas here are from the US so to us it's an illegal product. Even if someone were to send you the money here from the US for em, whats stopping you from just keeping the cash and your Cigars? It's not like we could call the Police.


Fair enough. As you may recall, asking if anyone on this forum would be interested in buying them was only one of my questions. To recap:

-Are Cohiba Siglo IV's considered good quality relative to other cigars?
-Would someone on this forum be interested in purchasing them?
-Are there other places to do so?
-What is a fair price? (I live in Toronto and Montreal.)

I'd also like to know:

-Is there any way to determine if my (or anyone else's) cigars are legit?
-Are my cigars going to keep the way I have them stored?

Really, I'd be happy to take the idea of selling to one of you guys off the table. Can anyone answer my questions? Is there anyone from Canada on this forum?


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

horrorview said:


> I think the reason everyone here is a bit suspicious is that this is a forum where people come to discuss cigars and cigar related things (like Monica Lewinsky), and usually wait until the, oh, 100th or 150th post to try and sell things to other readers.
> 
> If you were to have hung out a bit, posted about stuff, chatted up a little in the chatroom, and gotten to know some of these fellas, you'd probably
> 
> ...


*A Big Salud For You Amigo!!!*


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> I don't have a humidor. A local cigar store told me to put them in a sealed ziplock with another bag inside with a damp towel inside that. (Holes punched in that one.) Will this preserve these cigars sufficiently in the short term? Should I be concerned?
> 
> Just where is a newbie to go?


Hey Mate! You'll find tons of answers around this forum, and, if you decide to stick with the hobby, this is the best place to learn!

To answer your question about storage, if the boxes are sealed in plastic already, the damp towel/baggie thing will be okay for a few days (at best). If you don't feel as though you will accumulate more cigars, get a cheap small cooler with a tight seal, a cheap digital hygrometer (Radio Shack $20) and keep a damp sponge (moistened with distilled water) in there. Lightly moisten the sides of the cooler, keep the sponge in there, and then check the humidity often at first. Re-moisten the sponge as needed, and, if the humidity stays between 64% and 69% you should be okay for the long term.

Once again, this is all predicated on whether or not the cigars are still sealed in shrinkwrap, and I'm sure other BOTL's on here have better suggestions than I!

There are also humidification beads that you can order online, and links are on this site somewhere. Use the search feature above and you should be able to find 'em.

As for whether or not the smokes are real, there are guys on here who could tell you, I'm sure, but they'd need better pics I imagine


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Fair enough. As you may recall, asking if anyone on this forum would be interested in buying them was only one of my questions. To recap:
> 
> -Are Cohiba Siglo IV's considered good quality relative to other cigars?
> -Would someone on this forum be interested in purchasing them?
> ...


Scuse...me no so has good engrish.

I es from Canada butt lives in USA sinse long time.

Siglo 4 are OK.... type cigar Cuban peoples laughs when makes fakes. U can sav in plastique bagys four months .. if you has humidipaque ... dont no that shoudnt bye cigars.

Sinse tax so high in Canada ... maybee U shud sell dare?

Scuse...no so good engrish.


----------



## woodrowr (May 11, 2005)

horrorview said:


> Hey Mate! You'll find tons of answers around this forum, and, if you decide to stick with the hobby, this is the best place to learn!
> 
> To answer your question about storage, if the boxes are sealed in plastic already, the damp towel/baggie thing will be okay for a few days (at best). If you don't feel as though you will accumulate more cigars, get a cheap small cooler with a tight seal, a cheap digital hygrometer (Radio Shack $20) and keep a damp sponge (moistened with distilled water) in there. Lightly moisten the sides of the cooler, keep the sponge in there, and then check the humidity often at first. Re-moisten the sponge as needed, and, if the humidity stays between 64% and 69% you should be okay for the long term.
> 
> ...


Thanks, again. I will certainly take your advice. I think, if I'm going to sell them it will be in person to someone who can see for themselves. Any Canadians on this forum?


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

-Are Cohiba Siglo IV's considered good quality relative to other cigars?
Yes, they are good but so are a lot of others from Cuba, it's matter of personal taste.

-Would someone on this forum be interested in purchasing them?
Probably not, the people on this board are very suspect as we all should be. I personally bought fakes from a friend and will always be cautious wih my cash.

-Are there other places to do so?
Cigar Weekly and other but you'll take a beating there also.

-What is a fair price? (I live in Toronto and Montreal.)
Look around on the internet for pricing, type in Cohiba in your search engine, there are plenty of sites around the world that sell them.

I'd also like to know:

-Is there any way to determine if my (or anyone else's) cigars are legit?
Do some investigation on this site, this discussion comes up regularly.

-Are my cigars going to keep the way I have them stored?
Not long term, but for a week, probably.


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

SeanGAR said:


> Scuse...me no so has good engrish.
> 
> I es from Canada butt lives in USA sinse long time.
> 
> ...


Seangar, I didn't know that you were French Canadian. :r


----------



## woodrowr (May 11, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> Scuse...me no so has good engrish.
> 
> I es from Canada butt lives in USA sinse long time.
> 
> ...


Am I missing something? Why are you pretending not to speak English?

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=130702#post130702
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=130416#post130416
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=130215#post130215


----------



## woodrowr (May 11, 2005)

(909) said:


> -Are Cohiba Siglo IV's considered good quality relative to other cigars?
> Yes, they are good but so are a lot of others from Cuba, it's matter of personal taste.
> 
> -Would someone on this forum be interested in purchasing them?
> ...


Thanks for your help. I think I will try to find someone to sell to directly. That way they will know they're not getting fakes. Again, are there any Canadians here?

I noticed that you guys do some trading of Cigars over this forum. Are Cubans excluded from that? Email me an answer if that's better.


----------



## woodrowr (May 11, 2005)

(909) said:


> Seangar, I didn't know that you were French Canadian. :r


No French Canadian ever said "engrish". lol


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Am I missing something? Why are you pretending not to speak English?
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=130702#post130702
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=130416#post130416
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=130215#post130215


Because the last Canadian who came here trying to sell his Cohibas that he just brought back from Cuba played the "me no so good engrish" trick.

Your Cigars are worth far more in Canada than they are here and you have a better chance to sell them there than you can in the US. Maybe you are legit, I have no idea, but the last half dozen or so jokers who came here with the same story were peddling fakes.


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> No French Canadian ever said "engrish". lol


I meet one with a mouthful of crackers that did. Just sell em in Canada where they are stupid expensive anyway.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> No French Canadian ever said "engrish". lol


It is a shame that Cretien left because I had his accent down pat.


----------



## woodrowr (May 11, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> Because the last Canadian who came here trying to sell his Cohibas that he just brought back from Cuba played the "me no so good engrish" trick.
> 
> Your Cigars are worth far more in Canada than they are here and you have a better chance to sell them there than you can in the US. Maybe you are legit, I have no idea, but the last half dozen or so jokers who came here with the same story were peddling fakes.


Yeah. I get it. 
a) I didn't realize this was a US only site.
b) My interest now is to sell directly, in person to someone in Canada so there are no questions.

I appreciate the help from those of you who answered my questions. To the skeptics: I will not be selling these cigars over the internet, so you don't have to worry about having a scammer trolling your forum.

If I were convinced that someone on this board is trustworthy I might consider sending a box of these to them in exchange for something interesting of similar value. Am I barking up the wrong tree here?


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

Sean has a good point, selling them in Canada would get you more cash. In answer to your question about trading here, trading is done amongst board members that have been around a while. I wouldn't push the issue, no one will buy them here. If I was you, I'd keep them and smoke them!


----------



## woodrowr (May 11, 2005)

colgate said:


> I meet one with a mouthful of crackers that did. Just sell em in Canada where they are stupid expensive anyway.


Good advice. Not sure who I can sell them to, though. Is this board really 100% American?


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah. I get it.
> a) I didn't realize this was a US only site.
> b) My interest now is to sell directly, in person to someone in Canada so there are no questions.
> 
> ...


Well, I'd suggest you sit down, make yourself a pot of tea, and read a bit, make some contributions, get to know people, and things will become more friendly once people know who you are.

Here is the last thread from somebody "just back from Cuba". They were clearly peddling fakes. Nothing personal you understand, its just that this happens a lot around here and we can't easily separate the grain from the chaff.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=10801


----------



## woodrowr (May 11, 2005)

(909) said:


> Sean has a good point, selling them in Canada would get you more cash. In answer to your question about trading here, trading is done amongst board members that have been around a while. I wouldn't push the issue, no one will buy them here. If I was you, I'd keep them and smoke them!


Yes, I have given up on the idea of selling them on this forum. Also, I had assumed from the beginning that I would be selling to a Canadian. If there are any Canadians interested in seeing these cigars in person, let me know. Otherwise, I am just here to learn a little more.

Regarding trading: I'm not making any specific offer here, just inquiring. However, if I was prepared to send a box of cigars to one of you guys on spec. why would anyone have an issue with that? Is it even possible considering the law?

Another question, though: If Cubans are illegal in the US, why are they more expensive here, in Canada as some have suggested?

Once again: I am NOT looking to sell these cigars online to a stranger sight-unseen.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Good advice. Not sure who I can sell them to, though. Is this board really 100% American?


No of course not, Like I said I was born and raised in Canada and have a passport although I haven't lived there in many moons.

There is another site, I think it is called refinedclass, which is a mostly Canadian site. You'd be better off checking them out but I'll warn you that they may also be sceptical at somebody's first post being an attempt to sell habanos.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Another question, though: If Cubans are illegal in the US, why are they more expensive here, in Canada as some have suggested?


You must read grasshopper, then you will understand.


----------



## woodrowr (May 11, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> Well, I'd suggest you sit down, make yourself a pot of tea, and read a bit, make some contributions, get to know people, and things will become more friendly once people know who you are.
> 
> Here is the last thread from somebody "just back from Cuba". They were clearly peddling fakes. Nothing personal you understand, its just that this happens a lot around here and we can't easily separate the grain from the chaff.
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=10801


lol

Ok that's a funny thread. (Unless, like me the poor sap had real cigars. In that case I feel bad for him. lol)

Here's the deal: I didn't realize this would start a s**t storm. I am not going to sell these cigars over the net, to one of you guys sight-unseen. Help in selling them IN PERSON to a Canadian appreciated, but not necessary. I hope that helps you "seperate the grain from the chaff".


----------



## woodrowr (May 11, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> You must read grasshopper, then you will understand.


Did a little searching and I'm still in the dark. Lot's of talk about Cubans being illegal in the US. I know tax on the product is high in Canada, but surely the fact that they are contraband in the US would push the price up.

Disclaimer: I am asking this question purely out of interest. I assumed from the beginning that I would be selling these in Canada. Furthermore, I have since decided that I will not be selling these cigars online. So you don't have to worry you're being scammed.

P.S. someone clue me in on the trading cigars thing.


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

With all of that being said........welcome!!

Hang out a while.


----------



## woodrowr (May 11, 2005)

(909) said:


> With all of that being said........welcome!!
> 
> Hang out a while.


Thanks, dude. I appreciate it. Clearly I have a lot to learn.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Did a little searching and I'm still in the dark. Lot's of talk about Cubans being illegal in the US. I know tax on the product is high in Canada, but surely the fact that they are contraband in the US would push the price up.
> 
> Disclaimer: I am asking this question purely out of interest. I assumed from the beginning that I would be selling these in Canada. Furthermore, I have since decided that I will not be selling these cigars online. So you don't have to worry you're being scammed.
> 
> P.S. someone clue me in on the trading cigars thing.


http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=11086


----------



## woodrowr (May 11, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=11086


Thanks, very helpful. It seems to me that buying in Canada is not as expensive as it may seem. If you buy from a retail location, prices seem a little lower than online ordering.

And of course you can bring 50 cigars per person into the country, tax free. (That's how I brought mine in.)


----------



## woodrowr (May 11, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> No of course not, Like I said I was born and raised in Canada and have a passport although I haven't lived there in many moons.
> 
> There is another site, I think it is called refinedclass, which is a mostly Canadian site. You'd be better off checking them out but I'll warn you that they may also be sceptical at somebody's first post being an attempt to sell habanos.


Thanks, I checked out refinedclass and posted a (much less naive) thread. I hoping I can meet someone in person who can enlighten me a bit more.

Where in Canada are you from? (Incidently, I am also an American.)


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks, I checked out refinedclass and posted a (much less naive) thread. I hoping I can meet someone in person who can enlighten me a bit more.
> 
> Where in Canada are you from? (Incidently, I am also an American.)


Antigonish, Nova Scotia, home of the oldest Highland Games in North America, Saint Francis Xavier University and "the Tavern" .. renamed Pipers by that joker Dennis Ryan from Ryan's fancy.


----------



## woodrowr (May 11, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> Antigonish, Nova Scotia, home of the oldest Highland Games in North America, Saint Francis Xavier University and "the Tavern" .. renamed Pipers by that joker Dennis Ryan from Ryan's fancy.


Do you ever get back to NS? Where are you now?


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

SeanGAR said:


> Antigonish, Nova Scotia, home of the oldest Highland Games in North America, Saint Francis Xavier University and "the Tavern" .. renamed Pipers by that joker Dennis Ryan from Ryan's fancy.


Don't forget about Anne Murray!!!!!! :r


----------



## woodrowr (May 11, 2005)

(909) said:


> Don't forget about Anne Murray!!!!!! :r


I'm trying to.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Do you ever get back to NS? Where are you now?


SWVA - Virginia Tech.

I'll be up "home" this summer, but I'll most likely spend most of my time in Halifax and CB, only dropping into the Tav in Antigonish to meet some friends, suck a few Olands and smoke under the bridge for old times sake.


----------



## woodrowr (May 11, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> SWVA - Virginia Tech.
> 
> I'll be up "home" this summer, but I'll most likely spend most of my time in Halifax and CB, only dropping into the Tav in Antigonish to meet some friends, suck a few Olands and smoke under the bridge for old times sake.


Halifax is one of my favorite cities. Of course you won't be bringing any Habanos back with you...


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Halifax is one of my favorite cities. Of course you won't be bringing any Habanos back with you...


Not likely, unless they have some reasonably priced aged or rare stuff at MacDonalds or the other place on Spring Garden road. I'll take cigars to smoke up with me for sure.


----------



## TomDelay (May 10, 2005)

Therefore, I would like to sell the Siglo IV's to someone who will enjoy them. My questions: 
-Are Cohiba Siglo IV's considered good quality relative to other cigars?

*Not bad .... I prefer Hoyos.*

-Would someone on this forum be interested in purchasing them?

*Send me a PM .... lets talk....*

-Are there other places to do so?

*Who cares? You're here now.*

-What is a fair price? (I live in Toronto and Montreal.)

*You want to guarantee they will be delivered in case they are confiscated? You guarantee authenticity? Risk costs money. You'd be lucky to sell them for what you paid for them, given the issue of risk. You want to sell them at your cost and have proper documentation of your government store purchase, your visa, where you stayed in Cuba, etc. then we can talk*

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

TomDelay said:


> *Not bad .... I prefer Hoyos.*


Why did I know that was coming?


----------



## woodrowr (May 11, 2005)

TomDelay said:


> Therefore, I would like to sell the Siglo IV's to someone who will enjoy them. My questions:
> -Are Cohiba Siglo IV's considered good quality relative to other cigars?
> 
> *Not bad .... I prefer Hoyos.*
> ...


Thanks, Tom, but I've decided that if I sell them it will be in person.


----------



## ju1c3r (May 14, 2004)

[email protected], I'm from Montreal... or Mong-ray-al...
I'm not a big fan of siglo iv... but i'm damn curious to see them. if you're in the montreal area, pm me.


----------



## TomDelay (May 10, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks, Tom, but I've decided that if I sell them it will be in person.


Probably a smart move. Where did you stay in Cuba?


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks, Tom, but I've decided that if I sell them it will be in person.


Being new, this would be the best thing to do I believe. Stick around, hang out & enjoy the boards. If after time, you have established yourself here, you can try some trades, etc with some of the more veteran members, one day possibly graduating to veteran status yourself!

This site has quite a few folks who are very educated when it comes to cigars, their origin, counterfits, etc.

That being said....

An age old trick everyone should know about is the switch. Heres how it works...

_Bobby takes a trip to Havana. Bobby walks in to the Partagas Factory Shop to buy a box of Cohiba Esplendidos. He gets 1 authentic box of Esplendidos with all the appropriate reciepts, etc.

Bobby then walks outside and looks at all the fakes available on the street. He picks up a counterfit box of Espendidos that are the exact size of the authentics for about 30-40 bucks. He returns to his home (wherever that may be) with 1 box of real & 1 box of fake Esplendidos. Bobby takes his time & removes the bands from the fake cigars. He then carefully takes the bands that came on his authentic box and puts them on the fake cigars.

When Bobby is finished, he then puts all the fake cigars with the now real bands and places them all perfectly in the real box he bought from the Partagas factory.
Voila...Bobby now has a full box of fake Esplendidos to sell with real bands in a real box with real reciepts to show as proof as to their authenticity. Bobby also has 25 unbanded 100% authentic Esplendidos to smoke for himself.

Bottom line, for all his trouble, he has 25 authentic Esplendidos to smoke for 30-40 bucks after he sells the fakes for the reciept value._

This is just one of many tactics used in the counterfit cigar market.

The safest rule is to buy cigars for yourself from a trusted source & not second hand. If buying second hand from an unknown individual, you have no idea where the cigars came from, how many hands they were exchanged thru prior, conditions they were subjected to, etc. other than what you are told from the person you are getting them from.

Sorry for the long post....


----------



## woodrowr (May 11, 2005)

ju1c3r said:


> [email protected], I'm from Montreal... or Mong-ray-al...
> I'm not a big fan of siglo iv... but i'm damn curious to see them. if you're in the montreal area, pm me.


I'm in Montreal this weekend. I may bring them with me. I'll let you know.


----------



## woodrowr (May 11, 2005)

TomDelay said:


> Probably a smart move. Where did you stay in Cuba?


I was in Havana at the Hotel Florida.


----------



## woodrowr (May 11, 2005)

poker said:


> Being new, this would be the best thing to do I believe. Stick around, hang out & enjoy the boards. If after time, you have established yourself here, you can try some trades, etc with some of the more veteran members, one day possibly graduating to veteran status yourself!
> 
> This site has quite a few folks who are very educated when it comes to cigars, their origin, counterfits, etc.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Poker. That is what I intend to do.

As an aside, I did leave the seals on the boxes intact, so I couldn't have run that particular scam.

I have also connected with some local Cigar folk through another forum from whom I hope to learn a bit more.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

woodrow,

welcome to CS and sorry for my first reply in this thread.
i have to admit, i was hoping for more hilarious pictures ala "el cubano" fiasco.


----------



## LastClick (Jan 2, 2005)

Welcome to CS Woodrow! At first glance, I thought you were a scammer. but... 
You weathered the storm and now the ice is starting to melt. :w


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

Either you are one of the most persistent and patient scammers ever, or you have roven yourself extremely reasonable. I would say that selling these in person is definitely a better idea.

So, big ol' welcome to CS! - why not throw up a post in the New Gorilla forum as a more traditional 'intro'?


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

I grabbed a coke to sit through this one thinking it was going to be another show. What a disappointment!  Welcome to CS Woodrow.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks, Poker. That is what I intend to do.
> 
> As an aside, I did leave the seals on the boxes intact, so I couldn't have run that particular scam.
> 
> I have also connected with some local Cigar folk through another forum from whom I hope to learn a bit more.


Woodrow, a lot of scammers purchase things like seals and hologram seals online so just this alone would not be an indication of the real deal. I stand by some of the FOG's in being suspicious of the wares you're peddling.

The jury is still out in my opinion.


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Holy crap alot happens around here while I'm in bed (somebody shoulda woke me up :r )
No this is not a US only site, I live in Perth, Australia and their are others from different parts of the world also. My location however makes it slightly more difficult to particpate in the way that other members do such as TRADES, BOMBS etc. The logistics are somewhat difficult and I have a lot of questions for EM's about such things but I have not yet asked because I wanted to STRIKE up a RELATIONSHIP first. Cause you can be sure if I jumped on this board and said hey guys I'm gonna send you cigars the immediate response would have been... Dodgy Bloody Australian.
ISOM's are legal in this country no problem, but I would still not run the risk of sending them to the US lest some very tasty cigars would wind up in the wrong hands, I would rather send something that will get there! Any how thats my problem, you are here know and I do not need to reiterate what has already been said.
Welcome to CS.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> If I were convinced that someone on this board is trustworthy I might consider sending a box of these to them in exchange for something interesting of similar value. Am I barking up the wrong tree here?


Dude your the one who is untrustworthy...not the other way around. Your the one who doesn't know shit about cigars, not the other way around. Your the one who's first post screams scam.......listen, and listen good. YOU HAVE TO EARN TRUST.....NOT US, YOU DIG??? Sorry but that statement really bothered me. You want to fit in, cool. You want to learn, great. But don't come on here making statements like that.


----------



## joesetx (Mar 18, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> Antigonish, Nova Scotia, home of the oldest Highland Games in North America, Saint Francis Xavier University and "the Tavern" .. renamed Pipers by that joker Dennis Ryan from Ryan's fancy.


Hey Seangar:
My parents were both from Antigonish. I can remeber going to the Highland games there as a child. I grew up in Dartmouth.

Yes I am a Canadian ... but I got tired of freezing my ass of and moved to Texas about 8 years ago.

I'm a meterological refugee!

Applying for US citizenship later this year!


----------



## Smokem94 (Mar 18, 2005)

Wow! What a thread. I thought today was going to be a boring day!


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

joesetx said:


> Hey Seangar:
> My parents were both from Antigonish. I can remeber going to the Highland games there as a child. I grew up in Dartmouth.
> 
> Yes I am a Canadian ... but I got tired of freezing my ass of and moved to Texas about 8 years ago.
> ...


Holy cow ... what were their last names?

MacDonald? MacPherson? Gillis? Cameron? MacNeil? MacIsaac? Last time I lived there the phone book was still 90% Scottish names.

Good luck with the citizenship appliction. Mine was lost, took intervention of a local Congressman's office to get them to finally admit they lost my application. After that it took a year or so.

And that, my friends, is post No. 1000. If I wasn't going to be at the graduation ceremonies this evening I'd go grab a beer with a cigar.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Congratulations on 1000. (symbol for brick in the CS foundation here)


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Congrats on a grand Sean, you highland game watchin', canadian born, almost not an american, box splittin', experimentin', french canadian talkin', lover of rodents everywhere BOTL!  



:ms NCRM


----------



## woodrowr (May 11, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for their welcomes and for the benefit of the doubt. Most of you have been quite understanding. I apologize, again for my original post. I should have done more research.

For those of you sending messages about buying my cigars:

I don't know whether you're testing me or are sincerely interested, but either way, I will not be selling cigars online to anyone I have not met.

Next week I'm going to meet some experienced folk in Toronto for an "afternoon smoker". I hope to come out of that experience less of an idiot.

Woodrow

P.S. Why is my user name my email address? Can this be changed?


----------



## woodrowr (May 11, 2005)

coppertop said:


> Dude your the one who is untrustworthy...not the other way around. Your the one who doesn't know shit about cigars, not the other way around. Your the one who's first post screams scam.......listen, and listen good. YOU HAVE TO EARN TRUST.....NOT US, YOU DIG??? Sorry but that statement really bothered me. You want to fit in, cool. You want to learn, great. But don't come on here making statements like that.


I'm sorry that my post offended you. However, please realize that:

a) I have expressed my regret for the manner of my first post;
b) I am no longer trying to sell anything on this forum. (that was not even the sole purpose of my intial post. I was simply asking whether this was done.); and
c) I was responding to a question in what I think was a reasonable way. I never asked anyone to buy my cigars. I never suggested anyone send me anything.

I think you may have over reacted somewhat. To the degree that this is due to my initial, ill-considered post I completely understand, but dude, cut me some slack.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

you got PM


----------



## woodrowr (May 11, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Woodrow, a lot of scammers purchase things like seals and hologram seals online so just this alone would not be an indication of the real deal. I stand by some of the FOG's in being suspicious of the wares you're peddling.
> 
> The jury is still out in my opinion.


Once again, I am not (no longer) peddling any wares. I'm sorry for my mistake. What's an FOG?


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Ok guys, cool down. He did say earlier in the thread he will not sell to someone here sight unseen. No harm, no foul.

With that, welcome to Club Stogie.


(FOG= Friggin Old Guy or Gorilla) :r


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

*Congrats Amigo! Poker just Welcome you...
Welcome to CS and Glad to have you!*

Salud!


----------



## woodrowr (May 11, 2005)

Once, again. Thanks guys.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> I'm sorry that my post offended you. However, please realize that:
> 
> a) I have expressed my regret for the manner of my first post;
> b) I am no longer trying to sell anything on this forum. (that was not even the sole purpose of my intial post. I was simply asking whether this was done.); and
> ...


I think your decision to not sell these sight unseen is a good one. My only issue was your statement about *YOU* being able to trust a member of this board enough. When I first joined, and if I had a question about a Cuban cigar I had bought I would have had no problem sending said cigar to anyone of the many FOGs on this site. I knew I wasn't going to get screwed. So that statement bothered me, period. I hope that you stick around and learn. I also hope that you have a genuine article. But don't tell me to cut you some slack. There have been numerous occasions where people join trying to sell their cigars they just bought in Cuba. If I come off too strong for you, sorry. Take some time and think before you come out offering cigars for sale...considering at the time, and IMHO now, we still don't know who you are. Have you even introduced yourself in the New Gorilla Forum??? If you want to be a contributing member of this cigar board I would recommend doing so. Any member of this board will be more the willing to help you out, answer your questions (if you can't find them by searching the past posts first) or help you learn how to identify fake cubans. I don't want to see a member of this board get ripped off......and it is more likely to happen to a newb who has never tried a cuban and then is presented with an oppertunity like you originally portrayed. Now, that you will not sell them to a member or anyone else sight unseen is great. That is a good move, and like I previously stated, I hope you have the genuine article.

With all that being said...welcome to CS and good luck


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

i think its time to show this guy some slack he did the right thing. lets all move on now and hopefully he can grow together with the rest of us BOTL and become a GREAT member! good luck and welcome to CS. coppertops post has some great info in it, it has happened before and hopefully never again!


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Woodrow:
First and Foremost.... Welcome to Club Stogie. Your retracting your offer to sell the cigars and interest in hanging around after that battering gives you some points in my books.
.
To answer a couple of your questions: 
1) That 5 pack is worth approx $70 to $80 american. I do not know the exchange. 
2) Cohiba is a good quality cigar. That particular Siglo is medium bodied and has some nice flavors. They are pricey compared to other brands. 
3) If your get together falls thru and you are still not sure if your cigars are real, I will offer to authenticate them for you. I am not attempting to mooch any cigars off of you as I have plenty. As an offer in good faith... You could mail me 1 cigar. Taking the band off of it would assure its arrival to my residence. As I only own and smoke cuban cigars it would be very easy for me to tell if it is authentic. I would mail you $14 american if it is real as well as another fine habano for you to try. 
.
Whatever you do, welcome to the wonderful world of cigars. 
It is a wonderful hobby that consumes my mind and drains my wallet.
.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

bruce, you're up early...

maybe i need to read this thread, might be something interesting in here since it's now on it's 3rd page.


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

IHT said:


> bruce, you're up early...
> 
> maybe i need to read this thread, might be something interesting in here since it's now on it's 3rd page.


.
Hey Greg,
I am leaving for the Dominican Republic tomorrow, celebrating my 1st year wedding anniversary. Been crazy getting things together. I have a package for you and your twin (kidding Mike), just been too busy to get to the post office. I got a sick batch of cigars lined up for my vacation. A great guy here hooked my up with my first La Escepcion and 1 Ambassadrice.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Bruce5 said:


> .
> Hey Greg,
> I am leaving for the Dominican Republic tomorrow, celebrating my 1st year wedding anniversary. Been crazy getting things together. I have a package for you and your twin (kidding Mike), just been too busy to get to the post office. I got a sick batch of cigars lined up for my vacation. A great guy here hooked my up with my first La Escepcion and 1 Ambassadrice.


sounds very sweet, give me a ring when you get home.

have you had any of those partagas' yet?


----------



## 18wheeler (Apr 15, 2005)

Congrats on the 100th post Sean! 

Now that I hear your going to be in Halifax this summer I'm going to need some more info on the dates involved as there may be a little package waiting for you.

You'll just need to drop into one of the restaurants and pick it up.... maybe support the business a bit.


----------



## 18wheeler (Apr 15, 2005)

Oooops.... Make that the 1000th post.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Bruce5 said:


> .
> Hey Greg,
> I am leaving for the Dominican Republic tomorrow, celebrating my 1st year wedding anniversary. Been crazy getting things together. I have a package for you and your twin (kidding Mike), just been too busy to get to the post office. I got a sick batch of cigars lined up for my vacation. A great guy here hooked my up with my first La Escepcion and 1 Ambassadrice.


Be safe Bruce and have a good time!


----------



## woodrowr (May 11, 2005)

Bruce5 said:


> Woodrow:
> First and Foremost.... Welcome to Club Stogie. Your retracting your offer to sell the cigars and interest in hanging around after that battering gives you some points in my books.
> .
> To answer a couple of your questions:
> ...


Thanks for the info. I will send you something regardless of the outcome of my get together on the 19th. If not one of the Siglos then a Robusto from the other box. PM me your address. (To the Skeptics: This is not a set-up. I will not sell any of these cigars to Bruce. Even if he asks.)


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for the info. I will send you something regardless of the outcome of my get together on the 19th. If not one of the Siglos then a Robusto from the other box. PM me your address. (To the Skeptics: This is not a set-up. I will not sell any of these cigars to Bruce. Even if he asks.)


Don't think it is...........Bruce is a standup guy. I hope everything works out on the 19th, I really do.


----------



## woodrowr (May 11, 2005)

coppertop said:


> Don't think it is...........Bruce is a standup guy. I hope everything works out on the 19th, I really do.


I wasn't suggesting the Bruce was setting me up!

I was anticipating the reaction:

"Woodrow's sending Bruce one real Robusto to get Bruce to make an offer on all his Siglos."

To preempt this reaction I wanted everyone to know that I won't be selling anything to Bruce or anyone else online.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

18wheeler said:


> Congrats on the 100th post Sean!
> 
> Now that I hear your going to be in Halifax this summer I'm going to need some more info on the dates involved as there may be a little package waiting for you.
> 
> You'll just need to drop into one of the restaurants and pick it up.... maybe support the business a bit.


I'm looking at from the 1-10 of August most likely, perhaps a bit earlier but I want to see some of the buskers festival. I'll be staying in St Margarets bay or in town off of Quinpool at brothers' places. I think you said you have a place over in Dartmouth on one of the main drags?

Sean


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> I wasn't suggesting the Bruce was setting me up!
> 
> I was anticipating the reaction:
> 
> ...


LOL I know what you originally meant.....I was letting you know Bruce would be honest and forward with you. In other words he won't bullshit you, if they are fake he'll let you know...vice versa. I know your not trying to pull a fast one, sorry if it didn't come off that way.


----------



## 18wheeler (Apr 15, 2005)

That's right. It's on Portland street and I'll do my best to get a little something over there for you to enjoy your vacation with.

I'll be in touch.

Nice time of the year there I'm sure as it is throughout most of the country.


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

Woodrow, welcome. I think you'll find this is the best place on the net for cigars. I know I have. The generosity and knowledge around here is nothing short of spctacular.

Now, about changing your user name; since no one else has adressed the issue yet:
I think you'll have to Private Message PDS to get him to change it. Or, you could just re-register with the user name Woodrow. PDS can probably carry your "credits" and post count over to a new user name. (He's good like that!!)

Just a thought....have fun here!

We're a fairly tight-knit group around here, and as you can see, the FOGs really "stick up" for the newbs. (They don't want anyone to be taken....) That alone should give you some idea of the caliber of members here. I think if you hang around a while, you'll soon be very proud to call yourself a gorilla!!


----------



## ju1c3r (May 14, 2004)

Welcome to CS Woodrow!
If you ever in montreal, and feel like having a mini-herf, pm me.


----------



## woodrowr (May 11, 2005)

ju1c3r said:


> Welcome to CS Woodrow!
> If you ever in montreal, and feel like having a mini-herf, pm me.


Thanks for the invite. I'm in Montreal right now, as a matter of fact. I'll PM you if I can make some time. (Heading to Toronto again tomorrow morning.)


----------



## woodrowr (May 11, 2005)

*An update*

Met up with a member of another forum last night for some education. Tried his SLR Serie A (which I enjoyed) and talked cigars and scotch. I fear I may have been indoctrinated.

http://www.refinedclass.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=3433


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: An update*



woodrowr said:


> Met up with a member of another forum last night for some education. Tried his SLR Serie A (which I enjoyed) and talked cigars and scotch. I fear I may have been indoctrinated.
> 
> http://www.refinedclass.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=3433


Glad to hear you have the genuine article.....sounds like you had a good time.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: An update*

good job buddy!


----------

